# Moss Brook, Manchester - July 2013



## PaulPowers (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm on call all weekend which means parking up somewhere and waiting for work 

I had a job nearby and decided to wait on an industrial estate near Manchester City Centre 

Looking at Google I spotted I was a couple of hundred foot from a culvert so I popped on my wellies and headed off to have a look



> Whalley Range.
> 
> Drainage difficulties are a feature of the area, as it was crossed by a large number of streams, some being notable as open sewers.[4] Many roads are in fact culverts, notably Upper Chorlton Road and Brantingham Road. As late as the 1930s significant drainage work had to be carried out in the Manley Road area.[5] Clarendon Road was built on the site of clay pits, and needed remedial work on gable-ends due to subsidence in the 1980s. Even today the remaining open streams are regularly worked on to prevent flooding.



The culvert started off well being about 7 foot high but it was rocky under foot 
the mineral deposits and stalactites were quite different

Soon I reached thestoopy arch which was about 4 foot tall which made for an interesting scramble as the ground was now just rubble so I put my camera away to save it a soaking

I doubt I'll ever walk straight again


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 15, 2013)

Surely all that rubble hasn't been washed there by the water? it would need to be torrents?


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 15, 2013)

That looks a stinker, rather you than me! Interesting to know how the rubble got there too? 
Cheers for sharing great pics as usual!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ace photos.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 15, 2013)

Great little report but I'm still not sure I get the whole paddling explore thing. Guess I'll just have to try one, eh?


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 15, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> Great little report but I'm still not sure I get the whole paddling explore thing. Guess I'll just have to try one, eh?



Don't forget the drain spiders


----------

